# MAC, ULTA, Sephora, etc... yikes!



## crystrill (Aug 31, 2009)

I bought a ton over the past week. I'd be lying if I didn't say 95% of it was over the past two days. And this is just the hair and makeup stuff. I bought new clothes as well. LAST TIME I'll be shopping for a while.












Now on to the close ups...





- Notoriety quad
- MAC Collection singles (already had haunting from about a month ago in LE packaging but added it in to the pic)
- Odd Bits (I was SOO late on buying stuff from this collection)










- Fresh Here Comes the Sun face pallette
- Warm Blend S/F
- Nars Blush Dolce Vita





NARS blush, lipstick and lipgloss all in the color DOLCE VITA. I picked the lipstick and gloss up and liked the blush so bought that too. The blush was one of those "might as well buy this too" purchases. I've been obsessing over this l/s for a while and SO happy I finally bought it. I LOVE IT!





- NARS gloss in Dolce Vita 
- Studio Gear gloss in Patent Heart
- Cargo gloss in Big Sur & Luxor
- Lorac Lipstick in Ingenue
- Too Faced lipstick in Living in Sin
- NARS lipstick in Dolce Vita
- DG, forgot name, from Monogram





- MUFE Mat Velvet
- Revlon Custom Creations
- Revlon ColorStay
- BB Smooth Finish Foundation in Almond
- BB Concealer in Almond
- BB corrector in Dark Bisque (or Deep Bisque, dont remember)

Soo I know I look crazy buying all these foundations but let me explain LOL. I ran out of my MUFE HD and even though I loved it, I did that thing where I know I love my current foundation, but decide to go on a "Search" for the next best thing. The BB one turned my orange/red. The ColorStay was too dark. Custom Creations actually fit me really well but I didn't like the staying power, etc. I also purchased a Clinique foundation and EL one from work thats not in the pic because I bought those a while back. I gave the CLinique to my mom because it fit her better. The EL made me look grayish. And I also purchased  NC 45 and 55 in the MAC Studio Sculpt. But I'm now back to GOOL OL' MAKE UP FOREVER! (I know, after like a $100 later!)





- The quad, blush, and eyeshadow is a part of pnuttbuttajelli's birthday present. 
- OPI in 'Ate berries in the canaries'
- Rosebud strawberry lip balm
- Maybelline Stiletto Liner... LOVE THIS! Favorite liquid liner EVER. I hate the mascara with a passion but this liner is the BEST!





- Yes I'm embarrassed to say I bought a BUMPIT. I haven't tried it yet LMAO. 
- And even more embarassing, the EZ combs. I love this product though!!!
- Bedhead Superstar condition and shampoo
- Dove hair spray
- CHI iron guard
And within the month I'll probably take the plunge and buy that pink LE GHD flat iron. IT'S CALLING MY NAME!


And that's not it... now for the stuff coming in the mail!!





Sephora Brush Holder

I know it's probably not worth the $35 but I've been OBSESSING over it the past few months. Every time I go to sephora.com I look at it. It's the perfect holder I've been looking for all my life! lol. So over priced or not I just went and head and bought it so I could put myself out of my misery. I bought it in WHITE. I would have preferred black but the white goes with my furniture more...NOTHING in my room is black... everything is white, silver, or light oak 
(you know, that light color 'birch veneer' from IKEA lmao).





Sephora: Fresh Magic Wands Mini Mascara Duo: Combination Sets
Lady I talked to in Sephora told me she loved Supernova the most out of every mascara in Sephora but I didn't buy it. Then I came online and saw this!





Sephora: Sephora Brand Lash Placement Kit: False Eyelashes
After getting eyelash glue stuck in my lashes this weekend while putting them on I decided this would be a good investment LMAO.

And that's it for the pics! There were a few other random makeup things I've bought at like CVS, walmart, Target, Walgreens but blehh. They've already been put away and I'm too lazy to dig them up.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW! What a haul, you will be playing with new makeup for weeks! Enjoy!


----------



## Skin*Deep (Aug 31, 2009)

new stuff is sooooooo pretty


----------



## lushious_lips (Aug 31, 2009)

Great haul.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 31, 2009)

Oooooooh pretty ;D Gorgeous haul, enjoy!!


----------



## theperfectqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Fabulous haul.  I've been dying to try some Fresh products and that Face palettes looks pretty nice.  Enjoy!!


----------



## n_c (Aug 31, 2009)

Yay for hauls


----------



## vanchi (Aug 31, 2009)

what a spectacular haul! have loads of fun!


----------



## belle89 (Aug 31, 2009)

Woah. AWESOME haul.


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great Haul Enjoy


----------



## kalesha (Sep 1, 2009)

great haul....I sooo want a bumpit but I'm embarassed to go get one! lol I'll have to just suck it up and go get it


----------



## crystrill (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalesha* 

 
_great haul....I sooo want a bumpit but I'm embarassed to go get one! lol I'll have to just suck it up and go get it_

 
Yeah, I was kinda embarrassed checking out with it. If it wasn't like 2 AM, I would have used self check out at Walmart but it was closed. LOL


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Sep 2, 2009)

Fabulous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for sharing!! Great haul!


----------



## breezybabe89 (Sep 2, 2009)

so jealous of your amazing haul. and i must confess that i desperately want a bumpit too, however whenever i show it to the hubby when we're at the store he just laughs so i have yet to get one.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Sep 2, 2009)

DAMN!!!! Awesome haul!!!!


----------



## missboss82 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wonderful haul, enjoy.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Sep 2, 2009)

o cool my mom has an EZ Comb too!


----------



## c-marie (Sep 4, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## NubianHoneii (Sep 8, 2009)

crystal,

 i hate you. 

Love, Alyson


----------



## t4ruh (Sep 10, 2009)

omg. i want.


----------



## crystrill (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NubianHoneii* 

 
_crystal,

 i hate you. 

Love, Alyson 




_

 
Love you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## MUALindsay (Sep 15, 2009)

But I love my little bumpits for my bang poof!!!

Great haul!!! LOVE my pink GHD and I like the Fresh Mascara's but I don't think my eyes did! I'll have to try them again.


_Can you return the foundations that didn't work??? I hope so!!!!_


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 15, 2009)

great haul ..... lol i bought bump it too from bed bath & beyond  it was only like $10


----------



## crystrill (Sep 15, 2009)

And in case anyone wanted to see what the Sephora brush holder looks like, here it is in white!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 18, 2009)

You are hilarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is a great haul, I would love to shop like this. How are the ez combs, are they really easy? (lol) I want some of those


----------



## Aphrael (Sep 18, 2009)

What a gorgeous haul!! I wish our Sephora sells more brands but it is not to be... I'm drooling over your NARS Dolce Vita collection!


----------



## nattyngeorge (Sep 20, 2009)

dang! awesome haul!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh Em !!!!
>_<
jealousy is killing her ---> me <---
hehehehe

awesome haul girl
enjoy


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow, awesome haul! You're going to have so much with your new stuff.


----------



## Ailey (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow what a haul!


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

Omg, now, that's what I call some nice haul!


----------



## LoveVictoria (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm ashamed I've been eyeing the Bumpit...I'm glad I'm not the only one. I'll probs. cave soon and by one.


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 22, 2009)

GREAT haul!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Oct 24, 2009)

nice haul girl!!!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 25, 2009)

Yup, I'm hating. Great haul!


----------

